# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 394 : Zorglub contre-attaque

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 394.

----------


## Zodex

M'sieur m'sieur, j'ai des questions !!

Le SuperF4 présenté dans ce numéro est-il différent du Super F4 présenté dans le numéro 270 ?  :tired: 
Mais surtout, ou diable se trouve le stream de Diablo 1 dont il est fait mention dans l'édito, je l'ai loupé ?

----------


## M.Rick75

> M'sieur m'sieur, j'ai des questions !!(...) où diable se trouve le stream de Diablo 1 dont il est fait mention dans l'édito, je l'ai loupé ?


Je ne le vois pas non plus dans les vidéos dispos mais je sais qu'il y a été. Je sais pas bien comment fonctionne Twitch mais tu ne dois pouvoir garder qu'un nombre limité de vidéos.

----------


## Zodex

> Je ne le vois pas non plus dans les vidéos dispos mais je sais qu'il y a été. Je sais pas bien comment fonctionne Twitch mais tu ne dois pouvoir garder qu'un nombre limité de vidéos.


Ah ok, je ne connais pas trop non plus les spécificités de Touitche. Tant pis.

----------


## Taï Lolo

L'interview sur le parcours d'Alexandre Hadjadj, big boss des moteurs 3D chez Rockstar était un modèle du genre. Passionnante de bout en bout !

Seul petit bémol, ackboo semble avoir tellement été traumatisé par Amstrad qu'il a mis une photo d'un 464 pour illustrer l'article au lieu du 6128 cité.  ::ninja::

----------


## von_yaourt

Cette interview est en effet excellente. Bravo !

----------


## gros_bidule

La news sur SF5 (jouable) gratos jusqu'au 5 mai risque d'arriver un peu tard pour la version papier  ::P:

----------


## Molina

L'interveiw de Robert Kurvitz est juste.... Merci Izual. Moi aussi j'aimerai bien qu'il révolutionne le RPG.  ::P:

----------


## gros_bidule

Puisque CPC ne répond pas aux mails, je me permets de recopier mes pleurs ici : 

_je renouvelle une demande, vu que vous ne répondez plus aux emails (2 mails sur 2 semaines) : j'ai renouvelé mon abo papier pour 6 mois début mars, et j'ai reçu un mail indiquant que le numéro d'avril serait mon dernier.
Là on est début mai, d'hab j'ai déjà reçu le mag, mais là rien.
Comment fait-on pour communiquer avec vous ?_ 

Merci.

----------


## Pollynette

Par message privé  ::P:

----------


## gros_bidule

D'acc, merci !
MP envoyé.

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> L'interveiw de Robert Kurvitz est juste.... Merci Izual. Moi aussi j'aimerai bien qu'il révolutionne le RPG.


Je suivais déjà un peu les news sur ce jeu, mais là cet à venir/interview est tellement surexcitant !! je crois que j'ai déjà envie de finir le jeu plusieurs fois.  ::wub:: 
(puis j'ai bien aimé les tacles à Star Wars et Harry Potter aussi  :Perfect: )

----------


## RicardoGalabru

Hello, je déboule complètement et c'est la première fois que je poste sur le forum de CPC, je voulais juste dire que l'interview d'Alexandre Hadjadj était effectivement passionnante (finalement c'est bête hein mais un mec qui raconte tout simplement son parcours, du début à la fin, ça marche toujours). 

Bref, je me farcis des quaternions cette semaine et je suis hyper curieux de savoir ce qu'il en a raconté... On peut avoir le détail ? Pretty please ?

----------


## DangerMo

N°394 acheté hier, je me suis jeté direct sur l'interview de Hadjadj... Merci Ackboo !
J'avais pas pris le numéro HS sur les créateurs, faudra que je pense à le commander, mais c'est clairement le genre de papier que je ne regretterai pas de voir plus souvent dans le Canard. 
Et un rapide feuilletage du mag semble indiquer que ce ne soit pas le seul papier de qualité ce mois, donc bravo !

----------


## Catel

:Mellow2:  <-- Zuzu devant la build de Disco Elysium

Le mec je sais pas si c'est un génie, mais en tout cas il est incroyablement sûr de lui  ::mellow::  Il est jeune ?

----------


## Izual

> <-- Zuzu devant la build de Disco Elysium
> 
> Le mec je sais pas si c'est un génie, mais en tout cas il est incroyablement sûr de lui  Il est jeune ?


Jeune, je sais pas. Disons que sur une échelle de Noël Malware à Ivan Le Fou, il est probablement vers Kahn Lusth. On trouve facilement sa photo sur le net.

Et oui, il est très sûr de lui. Je pense que s'il n'avait pas le jeu derrière pour appuyer ses propos, il y aurait eu de quoi lui rire au nez. Sauf que le jeu est bel et bien là, à mettre en application tout ce dont il parle...

----------


## Catel

OK, je me disais que quand on est jeune et qu'on arrive dans le monde, c'est normal qu'on ait envie de le bouffer. Ensuite c'est lui qui nous bouffe et on en rebat  ::ninja:: 

Mais s'il a un minimum de bouteille, il ne parle pas en l'air; le niveau de complexité et de raffinement de sa réflexion, c'est autre chose. Après, les fictions interactives et les trucs à embranchements c'est toujours très piégeux comme projet parce que ça représente vite un volume démentiel de contenu à créer et accorder, surtout si c'est graphique. Combien de projets de ce genre se perdent dans le development hell. Au mieux, ils sortent très buggés à cause encore de la complexité du bidule.

----------


## Dr Funkenstein

La question a surement déjà été posée ailleurs mais tant pis je me lance :  toujours pas de test de *Kenshi* ? Le jeu est trop nul pour en parler ou le testeur s'est retrouvé tellement happé qu'il en a oublié d'en faire un article ? ::P:

----------


## Anonyme210226

> L'interview sur le parcours d'Alexandre Hadjadj, big boss des moteurs 3D chez Rockstar était un modèle du genre. Passionnante de bout en bout !
> 
> Seul petit bémol, ackboo semble avoir tellement été traumatisé par Amstrad qu'il a mis une photo d'un 464 pour illustrer l'article au lieu du 6128 cité.


J'aime particulièrement ce passage :



> Je me souviens de cette fois où nous avons vu la bande-annonce E3 d'un jeu « next-gen » que je ne citerai pas. Il y avait du depth of field, des reflets en temps réel partout, on a vu ça, on était en train de pleurer, on s'est dit « purée ça va être beaucoup plus beau que notre jeu ! ». Du coup on a cravaché pour implémenter les mêmes choses. Et quand le jeu concurrent est sorti, on s'est rendu compte qu'ils avaient retiré tous les effets graphiques qu'ils montraient dans la bande-annonce...


Pfiouu pas facile à deviner de quel jeu il s'agit. Présenté à l'E3, concurrent de GTA V, downgradé graphiquement de manière éhontée à sa sortie, hmmm....  ::rolleyes::  Mais bon, c'est aussi grâce à eux que GTA V fut une telle claque visuelle. Alors merci qui ? Merci Claude, Yves et Michel !

----------


## serkal

L'entretien avec Robert Kurvitz... le poil hérissé, la lueur d'espoir qui s'intensifie, une envie de vous dire merci. Le genre de matinée qui commence bien. Je ne regrette pas d'être tombé sur votre petite équipe, je regrette juste de ne pas l'avoir fait plus tôt, l'ami de Mickey. A ce soir !

----------


## Flad

> L'entretien avec Robert *Kurvitz*... !


Quand le calme devient une faiblesse ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Quand le calme devient une faiblesse ?


Ah, ça vient du Silmarillion ça, non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## serkal

Je ne baisserai pas la tête  ::ninja::

----------


## channie

Merci pour l'interview d'Alexandre! J'ignorais par contre que Max Payne et Battlefield ont été développés avec Renderware.... Il me semblait que les scandinaves avaient l'habitude de faire leurs propres moteurs.

----------


## Cotopaxi

> Jeune, je sais pas. Disons que sur une échelle de Noël Malware à Ivan Le Fou, il est probablement vers Kahn Lusth. On trouve facilement sa photo sur le net.
> 
> Et oui, il est très sûr de lui. Je pense que s'il n'avait pas le jeu derrière pour appuyer ses propos, il y aurait eu de quoi lui rire au nez. Sauf que le jeu est bel et bien là, à mettre en application tout ce dont il parle...


Tu m'as vendu le jeu !! Il faudra un gros PC pour le faire tourner ou c'est plus un jeu du style les 3 Shadowrun/Banner Saga ?

----------


## Taï Lolo

> Merci pour l'interview d'Alexandre! J'ignorais par contre que Max Payne et Battlefield ont été développés avec Renderware.... Il me semblait que les scandinaves avaient l'habitude de faire leurs propres moteurs.


Bien vu. Pour Max Payne 1, je me souviens que c'était un truc maison qui avait des racines communes avec le moteur utilisé sur un 3DMark de l'époque (2001 ? celui qui avait des scènes à la Matrix). Il devait parler des adaptations consoles qui, elles, tournent sur Renderware.

----------


## Eldred

Bon et bien après avoir lu le texte sur Disco Elysium et l'interview de Monsieur Kurvitz, je dois bien avouer que j'suis très enthousiaste à l'idée de mettre les mains dessus. En fait, j'en sue à grosses gouttes d'enthousiasme. L'interview de Monsieur Kurvitz (et une autre lue ailleurs, où il dit que le rapport à l'alcool du perso serait moins un gimmick qu'une réflexion sur notre problème avec l'alcool en général) me dit que c'est... ambitieux. Je suis curieux de savoir si ZA/UM peut vraiment nous livrer un JDR profondément divertissant, en même temps que la nourriture pour l'esprit qu'il a très envie d'y mêler (sur tout un tas de sujets).

Izual est grave confiant sur la pépite que ça va être. J'ai juste une question. Une des ambitions du titre c'est de rendre l'échec non moins cool que la réussite; Izual si tu passes par là : pendant les quelques heures de jeu, as tu fait une recharge rapide après un dialogue "merdé" ? Et si non c'était parce que le dialogue était long et t'as eu la flemme, ou parce que cet "échec" s'est révélé marrant ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Et si non c'était parce que le dialogue était long et t'as eu la flemme, ou parce que cet "échec" s'est révélé marrant ?


C'est l'expert RPG des 90s de la rédac, tu crois vraiment qu'il peut être rebuté par des dialogues trop longs ?




> But you merely adopted the walls of text. I was born in it, molded by it. I didn’t see 3D until I was already a man, by then to me it was only blinding.

----------


## Zerger

En parlant de choix, j'aimais bien le système de King of the Dragon Pass.
Il n'y a pas de bons ou mauvais choix, mais le but est de prendre des choix logiques et qui respectent le lore du jeu. Et quelque soit ton choix, les conséquences sont rarement immédiates, tu les paies bien plus tard, quand il est trop tard pour reprendre une ancienne save.
Bon, au final, je n'ai jamais réussi à prendre la moindre bonne décision dans ce putain de jeu de merde  :tired:

----------


## gros_bidule

Ce qui me chiffonne, c'est l'absence de combats. Du coup il faut vraiment aimer lire dans un jeu vidéo.
Au moins les gens lecteurs CPC sont prévenus ^^.

----------


## Izual

> Izual est grave confiant sur la pépite que ça va être. J'ai juste une question. Une des ambitions du titre c'est de rendre l'échec non moins cool que la réussite; Izual si tu passes par là : pendant les quelques heures de jeu, as tu fait une recharge rapide après un dialogue "merdé" ? Et si non c'était parce que le dialogue était long et t'as eu la flemme, ou parce que cet "échec" s'est révélé marrant ?


Je n'ai jamais rechargé une seule fois ma sauvegarde pendant mes (six heures, je crois ?) de jeu. Comme le dit Kurvitz, l'échec est suffisamment drôle et important pour l'histoire qu'on tisse avec notre perso que ce serait un crève-coeur de recharger et, ce faisant, de lui enlever cette nouvelle partie de son identité.




> C'est l'expert RPG des 90s de la rédac, tu crois  vraiment qu'il peut être rebuté par des dialogues trop longs ?


 :^_^:

----------


## Ruvon

> Ce qui me chiffonne, c'est l'absence de combats. Du coup il faut vraiment aimer lire dans un jeu vidéo.
> Au moins les gens lecteurs CPC sont prévenus ^^.


Il existe un paquet de genre de jeux où il n'y a pas de combats... Ça ne devrait pas trop perturber les joueurs de jeux vidéo.

----------


## gros_bidule

Je sais bien, mais là on parle d'un rpg en vue iso, parlant tout de même aux fans de fallout & co.
Les personnes qui ne se renseigneront pas suffisamment pourraient avoir une mauvaise surprise. Ou bonne, biensûr ^^.

----------


## Ruvon

C'est RPG ou vue iso qui fait forcément référence à des combats pour toi ?

----------


## Zerger

> Il existe un paquet de genre de jeux où il n'y a pas de combats... Ça ne devrait pas trop perturber les joueurs de jeux vidéo.


Tu auras l'impression de jouer à un PointnClick

----------


## gros_bidule

> C'est RPG ou vue iso qui fait forcément référence à des combats pour toi ?


Fallout & tous ses clones  :;): 
Des jeux rpg iso, ressemblant visuellement à du Fallout, mais sans combats, il n'y en a pas des masses. Pas de connus en tous cas.

----------


## Cyn10

Petite question, l’article lyrique sur jelly no puzzle est signé malware/ackboo. Qui est le bon?

----------


## Noel Malware

Qui te dit qu'ils ne sont pas une seule et même personne ?
(Même  si en vrai, c'est oim)

----------


## Cyn10

Effectivement, ca serait un super twist. Ou alors encore mieux, aucun des rédacteurs n’existe, ce sont tous des voix dans la tête d’Ivan le fou, et on a engagé des acteurs pour l’émission. 
Sinon très bel article.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

J'ai vu ça ce matin aussi, mais ça m'aurait bien surpris qu'ackboo laisse surgir sa sensibilité.  ::ninja::

----------


## Eldred

> Je n'ai jamais rechargé une seule fois ma sauvegarde pendant mes (six heures, je crois ?) de jeu. Comme le dit Kurvitz, l'échec est suffisamment drôle et important pour l'histoire qu'on tisse avec notre perso que ce serait un crève-coeur de recharger et, ce faisant, de lui enlever cette nouvelle partie de son identité.


J'espère qu'on l'aura en 2019, et que t'auras au moins 8 pages pour nous en parler.

----------


## pub6066979

L'article sur Satisfactory m'a décidé à acheter ce jeu qui me titillait déjà.
Aucun regret, je m'éclate comme un petit fou et moi qui suit plutôt écolo dans la vraie vie, je prend mon pied à enfumer la jolie planète virtuelle.
Et en plus, big up pour Epic Games Store qui m'a remboursé 10€ sur le jeu sans que je ne leur demande rien car je l'avais acheté quelques jours avant leurs soldes mais je ne pouvais prétendre à un remboursement (plus de deux heures de jeu, forcément...). Plutôt classe, comme geste de leur part.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Merci pour l'interview d'Alexandre! J'ignorais par contre que Max Payne et Battlefield ont été développés 
> avec Renderware.... Il me semblait que les scandinaves avaient l'habitude de faire leurs propres moteurs.



Les 2 premiers Max Payne utilisent le Max-FX, moteur créé en interne chez Remedy (et aussi utilisé dans les benchmarks 3DMark jusqu'en 2001), en tout cas pour leurs versions PC.

Le manuel de Max Payne 2 sur Xbox cite en effet Criterion : "des parties de ce logiciel sont copyright Criterion Software Ltd." sans citer nomément le Renderware (alors qu'ils citent toutes les autres technologies utilisées : Bink, Havok, Global Illumination System, EAX, Dolby etc..). Aucune allusion à Criterion dans les manuels de Max Payne 1 et 2 sur PC.


Et ackboo met aussi dans la liste des jeux Renderware le 1er Witcher.
Pourtant il me semble bien que The Witcher 1 utilise une version upgradée de l'Aurora Engine de Bioware (par contre CDProjekt a entièrement refait le module de rendu).


edit : à priori l'erreur a été signalée, The Witcher n'est plus dans la liste sur le site (j'ai lu la version papier qui est obsolète).

----------


## chaip

A votre avis, une chance qu'une traduction française soit faite pour Disco Elysium ?

----------


## Izual

Pas pour la sortie.

----------


## Molina

Alors peut être que je ne pas vu le test passé mais : Vous comptez tester Outward - le RPG TPS sortie il y a quelques temps ?

----------


## fennecpoilu

https://www.canardpc.com/394/itineraire-dun-enfant-3d

En lisant cet interview, je suis tombé de ma chaise! En effet, j'ai travaillé avec son frère René dans les années 90, et Alexandre était venu travailler un été (son stage de BTS?), et j'avais beaucoup apprécié le personnage et surtout, moi qui était très curieux de la chose informatique et des jeux vidéos, on a eu plein de conversations super intéressantes. Le garçon était déjà dans une autre dimension. J'ai revu avec beaucoup d'émotion la photo de la démo Storm BBS (que j'ai vu tourner et qui m'a ébahi à l'époque). 

Et je suis donc ravi de voir qu'il a tracé sa route, et qu'il est constant dans ses valeurs!

----------

